# Steering Wheel Mount



## mcisk (Aug 4, 2013)

New to the forum and have a question on what to use for in car concealed carry.
Suggestions please.
Thanks to all responders.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Invisibility is important. So is maintaining control over the gun.
Keep the pistol on your person, and practice accessing it while seated and belted-in. Do not mount it on the car anywhere.
Absolutely, never put the pistol into a door pocket. Never! It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Absolutely, never put the pistol into a door pocket. Never! It's a recipe for disaster.


Could you please post the recipe.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------

